# Deathstar units in Warhammer Fantasy



## squeek

No, not the one from the Star Wars silly...:wink:

_Deathstar - A near invincible unit that is supported by multiple characters giving it bonuses such as ward saves, useful psychology rules, regeneration, etc. The Deathstar unit is often a very large points investment, often more than 50% of the army total cost. The aim of the army is a mixture of Victory Points denial and a steamroller approach with the Deathstar supported by a few other small units._

Locally a number of players have started to bring Deathstar armies to games in an attempt to create an unbeatable army based around the Deathstar unit. I am interested to hear of your experiences with or against these monster units.

A good example to give you an idea of the style of army is the WE 70 Eternal Guard army that has featured at a few tournaments in the past. The unit is joined by a handful of characters and often ends up with a 5+ ward save, causes fear, re-rollable Ld 9, stubborn, MR1, ignores terrain and extra attacks. Wood Elves are a particularly good army for this tactic as they have a good range of supporting units such as Glade Guard and Wild Riders.

Another example for you at 1500 points for Ogre Kingdoms would be:

Bruiser - tenderizer, heavy armor
Bruiser - BSB, 2x thiefstones, heavy armor
8 Maneaters - cathayan long swords, heavy armor

Supported by a few units of bulls, leadbelchers and/or gnoblars. This would make for a big block with high toughness and magic resistance, lead by a brusier with reasonable leadership.

I would guess that quite a few posters here have at least met the Deathstar, if not experimented with it at some point. So what are you thoughts and experiences with this approach?


----------



## Ascendant Valor

Oi... the point about the eggs and the basket resurfaces!

I honestly have thought about doing something like this with my High Elves. Particularly, Phoenix Guard with Caradryn, Korhil, et al. MR3, Fear, Stubborn Ld9, 4+ WS. Serious potential, but the ridiculous cost of the High Elf units impedes such a pipe dream!

It does seem like a fun way to play, but not too competitive as far as tournament play is concerned. After all, what's more challenging than tackling a massive unit of the enemy general's scariest units with tact? And what's better than fielding your favorite units en masse?
Obviously, the weaknesses start to shine through though. 
-Unless you're talking about a massive game, such units are superfluous in nature, taking a considerable amount of points away from other potentially more powerful units. 
-A Stone Thrower shot? Easy!
-If broken and run down, what then??!! Unless you're VC, then this point is effectively moot...
-If the horde has mages, your magic phase is shut down. Cue major headache.

Still, I'd love to try this idea out myself!


----------



## neilbatte

I can testify to the fact that deathstar units in ogre armies aren't overly usefull. mainly due to the massive frontage. You can easily face 3 combat units without a flank charge and with the amount of points used on a super unit flank charges are likely.
I've tried deathstar units with Ogres with absolutely no success whatsoever but have had some success with Empire greatswords with preist and BSB. The best army for deathstars is probably Dwarf anvil units.


----------



## Othiem

The penultimate deathstar unit: http://www.bugmansbrewery.com/index.php?act=Print&client=printer&f=12&t=22970


----------



## Creidim

i had fun with my dwarf deathstar of 38 ironbreakers, bsb, lord with magic runes for 5++ from shooting magic resistance etc. and stubborn re-rollable ld 10. it used to be fun but then realised no one wanted to play it or if they did they'd take stupid lore of shadow with its 7ed pit of shades


----------



## Durzod

Othiem said:


> The penultimate deathstar unit: http://www.bugmansbrewery.com/index.php?act=Print&client=printer&f=12&t=22970


Interesting that nobody remarked on the dwarf player illegally removing casualties from one end of his quarrelers in order to take them out of the Gorger's charge arc.

Kudos to the Ogre player, though, for not settling for the draw.


----------



## Creidim

i thought that looked weird alright


----------



## Tim/Steve

4th Post- 4th Jan 2009
5th Post- 7th Jan 2011

FFS thats over *2 YEARS* (even longer then I've been on this forum). Please look at the date of the last post before replying to a thread... there is absolutely no reason to reply to a thread that old. Just leave it to settle into its armchair and enjoy its frail old age.

Thread Closed


----------

